# ATI rage 128 pro ultra GL AGP driver update?



## UZZY (Dec 11, 2003)

i recently brought a PC game called "gangland" and once i installed it, it wouldnt run. i then opend the console and it said :

"RendererOGL::GLInitialize(): Card doesn't support GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
Error creating renderer instance"

i then came to the conlusion that my graphics card ATI rage 128 pro ultra GL AGP does not support open GL. and i was wondering if anyone knew where i could get an update for the graphics card. thanks.


----------



## Clueseau (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Uzzy, i had a similar prob earlier today with my 9000 series prophet pro..I managed to download the latest driver at the following link..give it a try..it's the ATI site...no probs with XP and Radeon now.. all works fine.
http://www.ati.com/support/popups/radeon9800pro256a.html

If it's not the driver you want,you'll be able to locate the correct driver on that site.


----------



## Clueseau (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi again...Oops sorry M8, pop up link was accidental..just go to ATI.com..sorry once again.
good luck.


----------



## UZZY (Dec 11, 2003)

hey thanks for the help but i went on the site and downloaded Windows XP Display Driver which would update my current driver to be able to support open GL. but as i ran the set up a sever error poped up saying the drivers are not compatable with yur current installed drivers and closed down. please can someone help me.


----------

